# Dent removal. Pontypool area



## littlejack

Hi guys. 
Got a small dent in my driver side front door. Been looking for someone to come and have a look. But I’ve had no luck. Seems like no one is willing to come up this valley. Can anyone recommend somebody or know of someone who can have a look for me. Many thanks steve


----------



## catnash

*Dentox*

I know hes far away from you but Dentox from Swansea is great, theres also someone from Bridgend. Ask a few dealers close to you who they reccomend.


----------



## percymon

Dentmagic in Cwmbran, Richard works mobile so should have no issue with your locality


----------



## littlejack

percymon said:


> Dentmagic in Cwmbran, Richard works mobile so should have no issue with your locality


Spoke to them. They no longer cover South Wales. Moved over the bridge.


----------



## justina3

Dentwise might cover your area they do a lot of dealer works up and down the m4 worth a call, his work is like a black art how he does it is spooky


----------

